# Norway 9-Foot, 513-Pound Halibut New World Record, July/August 2013



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 17, 2013)

In case you have not seen or heard about this yet . . . 



http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/excu...ches-world-record-515-pound-atlantic-halibut/ 

German fisherman catches world-record 515-pound Atlantic halibut

Marco Liebenow thought he hooked a submarine while fishing Norwegian waters; fish was so big it wouldn’t fit into the 19-foot boat

August 16, 2013 



> A fisherman from Germany caught the fish of a lifetime, a *world-record Atlantic halibut* that was so big it wouldn’t fit into the boat.





> arco Liebenow was fishing with three friends in a *19-foot boat in Norwegian waters*





> The Atlantic halibut weighed *515 pounds*, smashing the *existing IGFA world record of 419 pounds* caught in Norwegian waters in *July 2004*.





> *90-minute* battle





> The *9-foot fish*, caught in waters off Kjollefjord last month, is awaiting IGFA world-record approval.











http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...-world-record-513-pound-halibut-caught-norway 

Big Fish Alert: Potential World Record, 513-Pound Atlantic Halibut Caught in Norway 

August 16, 2013 



> heavy enough to not only best the International Game Fish Association’s (IGFA) current world record for Atlantic halibut by *94 pounds*





> Currently, the IGFA maintains *two world records* for halibut—one for *Pacific halibut (459 lbs.) set in 1996*, and another for *Atlantic halibut (418 lbs.) set in 2004*.





> Liebenow *donated the halibut* to a local fish dealer.





http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/go...lands-potential-world-record-atlantic-halibut 

German Angler Lands Potential World-Record Atlantic Halibut 

August 16, 2013 



> caught the fish on *July 4th*












http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ching-37-STONE-halibut.html?ito=feeds-newsxml 

Fish and chips for tea it is! Angler smashes world record by catching 37-stone halibut that's heavier than a GORILLA

Fish weighed 513lbs, beating existing record of 419lbs for Atlantic halibut

Anglers took 90 minutes to reel 9ft fish towards the surface

PUBLISHED: 00:33 EST, 16 August 2013



> Atlantic halibut - Hippoglossus hippoglossus in Latin - is among the largest bony fish in the world.





> They can reach up to 15 ft in length and weigh up to 700 lbs and can live for 50 years.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 19, 2013)

About twice the size of mine!!


----------



## Gordon (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow that is one huge fish.  I can't believe he donated this fish to a local dealer, have you seen the price per pound of Halibut!


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 19, 2013)

FISH FRY!!!


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 19, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Wow that is one huge fish.  I can't believe he donated this fish to a local dealer, have you seen the price per pound of Halibut!



Yep, that could have been a $10,000 fish!


----------



## zedex (Aug 20, 2013)

That is a serious hali !! The average pacific hali around here is about 100-120 pounds on the high side-- few larger, but rarely so.

 Most people here will not keep hali's over 60 pounds, saying the meat is just not as good as the 20-40 pounders. In fact, I had hali for dinner tonight- it was a small one at about 25 pounds. Superb dinner, it was !!


----------



## zedex (Aug 20, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> About twice the size of mine!!



 Nice fish. Where'd you catch that big feller??


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 20, 2013)

zedex said:


> Nice fish. Where'd you catch that big feller??



Pelican Alaska. 72.5 inches long, 200 pounds. Had a snow crab in it's stomach. Eats great!!!


----------



## pine nut (Aug 20, 2013)

Bet that guy was using a  twelve or fifteen pound "cricket"! Nice fish!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 20, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> About twice the size of mine!!



Yep, but yours was way tougher to bring in with a hand line while this other one was brought in with a rod & reel. Most of us have not caught anything as large as ya'lls & not used a "hand line".



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=758111 

My biggest fish so far (more pics in post #8) 

06-15-2013, 10:11 PM 

ted_BSR


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 4, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yep, but yours was way tougher to bring in with a hand line while this other one was brought in with a rod & reel. Most of us have not caught anything as large as ya'lls & not used a "hand line".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hand line was easy! Till it got to the boat. Then my buddy kept sayin', "Don't let it pull you in the water!!", as he beat it with the gaff. Funny stuff.

That was truly the fish of a lifetime for me. Good times, good friends, and a bountiful harvest!


----------

